# Firewood Processor Hydraulic Saw



## Wood Dog (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi:
I wrote earlier that I'm building a firewood processor. I'm now making the hydraulic chainsaw.
Did some research and came up with the following:
Danfoss M077YC Hydraulic Motor running at 12gpm, 2500 psi, 3000 rpm.
Dansk 12 pin drive sprocket with taper lock bushing
Oregon Harvester Bar PART #653HSFL104 16H purchased off Ebay
Check it out http://cgi.ebay.com/OREGON-HARVESTE...ryZ20538QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
It uses a 404 chain. I've seen one of these in action with this exact setup. All I can say is "WOW" I can't wait to get mine going.
My only problem is trying to figure out the exact length of chain I need.
Anyone know how to calculate the length? The Oregon site directs you to Forester manufacturers.
I've been trying to find a phone number to call the directly with no luck.


:chainsawguy:


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm kinda working on a simular project. How are you planning on oiling your chain? As for the chain length question, here is how I'd do it. First I'd measure the ammount of travel on several simular length bar chainsaws. Then I'd measure the length of chain that they use. They aready calculated the lenth of adjustment you need to allow for chain stretch and to let you get the new chain on. Then I'd take the measurement that you need to a saw shop and let them cut it for you. If it helps chain pitch is the measurement of the length of a link, c2c on the pins.


----------



## Hansson (Sep 20, 2007)

My firewood processor use a hydraulic chainsaw.
Its very good. Quiet when you don use it

www.japa.fi


----------



## rwerner518 (Oct 14, 2007)

*hydraulic motor info*

what info can I get pertaining to a hydraulic chainsaw I want to add to my firewood processor. What does the companies that build these use?
gpm?
rpm?
hp?
any info would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Mr. Firewood (Oct 14, 2007)

go circular and put more wood in the pile...... 100 cords to 1st sharpening


----------



## A100HVA (Oct 15, 2007)

Mr. Firewood said:


> go circular and put more wood in the pile...... 100 cords to 1st sharpening


CHAIN VS CIRCULAR....well that's a no brainer 
i got about 275 cords on this one so far





its more expensive...but worth every penny


----------



## Wood Dog (Oct 15, 2007)

*Hydraulic Saw Motor*

The saw motor that I found is a Danfoss/Webster M077YC motor. It uses 12GPM and requires at least 14 hp if I'm right.

Yeah I agree the circular saw would be much better but have you priced one of those units. Right now I have about 350 invested in building my hydraulic saw. The only thing I have left to figure out is the oiler for the chain.

Rick


----------



## redprospector (Oct 16, 2007)

stumpjumper83 said:


> If it helps chain pitch is the measurement of the length of a link, c2c on the pins.



Pitch is measured between 3 rivets and divided by 2.

Andy


----------



## Randy88 (Dec 30, 2007)

Working on a simular poject myself and some of the things I've found are as follows, chain oiler is either gravity with a petcock or else a small electric fuel pump that activates with a switch when the saw is running and as far a hydraulic motor is concerned what I've found is 2500 psi, 25 gallons per minute and 5000-7000 rpm on the chain speed, what brand of processor runs the chain at 3000 rpm???? Most saws run 9000rpm plus and 3000 seems slow, I've looked at all the comercial units and most pull the name tags off the hydraulics componets so you can't just go and order the componets yourself, I've currently got a hydraulic guru working on the problem with me and was wondering what everyone else came up with. Thanks


----------



## redprospector (Dec 30, 2007)

Randy88 said:


> Working on a simular poject myself and some of the things I've found are as follows, chain oiler is either gravity with a petcock or else a small electric fuel pump that activates with a switch when the saw is running and as far a hydraulic motor is concerned what I've found is 2500 psi, 25 gallons per minute and 5000-7000 rpm on the chain speed, what brand of processor runs the chain at 3000 rpm???? Most saws run 9000rpm plus and 3000 seems slow, I've looked at all the comercial units and most pull the name tags off the hydraulics componets so you can't just go and order the componets yourself, I've currently got a hydraulic guru working on the problem with me and was wondering what everyone else came up with. Thanks



I'm not the sharpest razor in the box when it come's to hydraulic's. But the way I understand it, the higher rpm motor's will have less torque than the lower rpm motor's. Chain speed can be manipulated with sprocket size. I haven't looked at building a hydraulic saw, so you would have to determine how much torque vs chain speed you'd need. But I can see possibilities with either motor. The answer (I think) is in the gearing.

Andy


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 31, 2007)

2.5 gallons is a LOT closer then 25 gallons per minute.

foir sure goal is lots and lots of rpms', with the largest wheel you can figure, with a suitable bar.

i'm still working on it also, but i'm startig to think chains go away faster then a thank of gas on a hard mounted chain saw.


----------



## Mike Van (Dec 31, 2007)

Try to find out what the manufacturer's use on their machines for motor, chainspeed, etc. Even check the tree harvestors, cut to length, etc. They've already figured all this stuff out. Hydraulics cost enough the first time, you don't want to buy it all over 'cause you got the wrong set-up.


----------



## wings (Feb 3, 2009)

How did your hydro saw turn out. i am thinking of building one. not to much outthere on sprockets for hydro motors. any help would be great

thanx Chris


----------



## qweesdraw (Feb 3, 2009)

*processor?*

I have been thinkin' about using a band saw blade somehow!
Electric motor,couple of wheelbarrow/small car tires on each end. (electric cause a 4 stroke would die moving the oil about).
( Log frame) out of used well pipe,all you need are fittings.(well pump guys will give you them free the ends are already tapped for fittings).
220v generator to run it.( the harbor freight gennies are cheap),I have a honda clone 11hp on a homemade splitter 900 hours plus.$269. 
they don't seem to have the (china)wee fuu motors any more.
Less of a man killer blade!
YES it may be slower,But fairly in expenisive to make.
OR how about a veritcle instead of horizontal grapple and a alaskan mill?
(As i keep thinkin)'

Mark
Any saw that runs is a GOOD SAW!
I prefer the Electrolux brands,Husky XP,Jreds,old Poulans.
Sthil dealers think they are GOD!


----------



## A100HVA (Feb 3, 2009)

A100HVA said:


> CHAIN VS CIRCULAR....well that's a no brainer
> i got about 275 cords on this one so far
> 
> 
> ...



update on sharpening as of today.915 cords not sharpened yet


----------



## phased1 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Firewood processor*

I'm looking for my first firewood processor.
Maybe do 100 cords/ year.

Any suggestions as to make or manufacturer?

Thanks,
Phased1


----------



## Hansson (Oct 11, 2011)

phased1 said:


> I'm looking for my first firewood processor.
> Maybe do 100 cords/ year.
> 
> Any suggestions as to make or manufacturer?
> ...


 
Here you have something to dream about 
JAPA - Laitilan Rautarakenne Oy
PALAX/YLISTARON TERÄSTAKOMO OY
MAASELN KONE OY
Tajfun
kisaved.com Kölefors Maskin AB vedmaskiner vedmaskin Kisaved
Main-Menu


----------



## Biker Dude (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't get it. The only reason I can see for using half a saw case is to have the oiler functional but his oiler hose is clearly hanging in the air. If you're not going to use the oiler then why not just put the chain sprocket right on the hydraulic motor shaft and add a piece of angle iron with 2 holes in it to bolt the saw bar onto.


----------



## Jay The Firewwod Guy (Jan 19, 2014)

phased1 said:


> *Firewood processor*
> 
> I'm looking for my first firewood processor.
> Maybe do 100 cords/ year.
> ...




I do about 200-250 per year with a saw and splitter. I am considering these two manufacturers for next season. Space is an issue for me so the more compact the better...

www.dyna-products.com
www.blackscreek.ca

Cheers


----------

